# Acana Ranchlands



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Seriously considering this one:

http://acana.com/sites/default/files/Ranchlands_FactSheet-WebOnly_June152012.pdf

What do you think?


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know about all the nutrients and stuff, but Oatmeal is on the Pacifica one and he LOVES it!!! Everything is good with him, no complaints!


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

We're in the process of switching to Wild Prairie. High expectations!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Acana/Orijen are all great foods. I did Acana for a little bit, but with THK, my bill was getting pretty large. So now I do Earthborn Coastal Catch and Grandma Lucy's freeze dried. Both dogs are doing well on it so I hope to stay with this for a while.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed Acana Wild Prairie, for about 6 months now. Max loves it. It agrees with him and his coat looks excellent. It is chicken/fish based.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All of my guys eat Acana....they love it and are doing well on it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My three have been on Acana Ranchlands for quite a while and doing very well on it. No complaints.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. It seems like Acana gets lots of thumbs up. We are looking at the Ranchland formula because Benny has a sensivity to chicken.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mines on Acana Lamb/Apple. He has issues with certain foods. He does well on this food. If you can deal with Oats being in the food the one I feed is a few bucks cheaper then Ranchlands. But, all are good and I do rotate in Ranchlands every now and again. 

Pacifica, Ranchlands, Lamb/Apple are the only ones with NO chicken...not even chicken fat or eggs. They do also make a duck/pear one but not sure how that would work if yours is allergic to chicken.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Food looks good .
But the FAT % is HIGH


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Running Star said:


> Food looks good .
> But the FAT % is HIGH


I don't think high fat is an issue for dogs. Once Rusty is an adult I plan on feeding him Acana dog foods. Here is my list of foods I will be rotating:


1. Acana Pacifica
2. Acana Grasslands
3. Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural
4. Merrick Grain Free Duck and Sweet Potato

I'll be switching in some of the other Acana's and Merrick's foods as well. Earthborn is a great cat food, and I will be using them as toppers for my dog (with Merrick as well).

Orijen will be added once in a while as well. I don't want my dog to get bored of his food. Also, I will be giving a raw food meals maybe once or twice a week. Maybe I'm not sure about raw yet.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Melfice said:


> I don't think high fat is an issue for dogs. Once Rusty is an adult I plan on feeding him Acana dog foods. Here is my list of foods I will be rotating:
> 
> 
> 1. Acana Pacifica
> ...


My Golden Girl eats FORMM ( Large Breed Adult ) food witch has a fat
content of 12%


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Running Star said:


> My Golden Girl eats FORMM ( Large Breed Adult ) food witch has a fat
> content of 12%


I want to give Formm Large Breed Puppy a try, but I need to know the calcium levels first.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

When is it safe to feed the goldens a food with higher calcium/phosphorus like Acana Grassland/Ranchlands new formula has? It's something around 2%...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

puppydogs said:


> When is it safe to feed the goldens a food with higher calcium/phosphorus like Acana Grassland/Ranchlands new formula has? It's something around 2%...


 

Very good question. Personally, I wouldn't feed a food this high in ca, and especially never to a puppy. It would be interesting to know the ash content. My crew does better on a more moderate food with some grain. I've had them on Acana (altho not Ranchlands), Orijen, Wellness Core and currently have them on Dr Tim's Kinesis. They've never looked better!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Very good question. Personally, I wouldn't feed a food this high in ca, and especially never to a puppy. It would be interesting to know the ash content. My crew does better on a more moderate food with some grain. I've had them on Acana (altho not Ranchlands), Orijen, Wellness Core and currently have them on Dr Tim's Kinesis. They've never looked better!


I have had the same experience with Dr. Tim's. Simply not a better food anywhere at any price.


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone else using Dr. Tim's?


----------



## RDT (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been feeding my golden (Logan) Acana for the past year and he really likes it. In addition to the dry Acana, I mix vegetables to his meals. On occasion i give him boiled chicken breast (no skin). I also give Logan fish oil vitamins in his meal. I buy these fish oil vitamins from Costco, the same fish oil vitamins I take. The fish oil vitamins were suggested by my vet.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

msc said:


> Anyone else using Dr. Tim's?


Yes, I feed Pursuit with excellent results.


----------

